# Happy Birthday Spookineer



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday! Best Wishes to ya!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday my friend!
I know the best b-day present would be retirement! hehehe "Are we there yet?"
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I came to make a post to Wish You Happy B_Day and the Early Birds beat me to it, 
"Happy Birthday To You"= song

Have a GRRRRReat ONE !!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spook!!!!!!!

Just a young lad!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday To You
Happy Birthday Dear POOOPPPPS!!!!!
Happy Birthday To YOU!!*

I hope its a great one!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Spookineer, what goodies are you expecting????


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Spook!...ya, what goodies are you expecting? We wanna hear about ALL of them


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

"They say it's your birthday, We're gonna have a good time! I'm glad its your Birtday, Happy Birthday to you!" :devil: hehehe, just couldn't resist typing that since it crept into my head when I read it was your Birthday.  Hope ya got lots of goodies dear!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPOOK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, what did you get???


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Spook!
Hope you have a great one!
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Spook...
Okay what ya get???


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy b-day to youuuuuuu


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Spook


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy belated. 

All of us on the forum got together and bought you something. 

I hope you like it. 

We got you ........ retirement. 

Enjoy.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you to all... and thanks for the gift of retirement. lol.. 8 more work days to go.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm back so happy late B-Day!


----------

